# Removing fine scratches with a heat gun? Anyone actually try it?



## TonyL (Apr 19, 2020)

I am not encouraging this practice, but watched some videos. I have never tried it. I have use a flame to polish ends of Plexiglas - separate topic. I am not suggesting that either.

Anyone try this on non-woods, CA finishes, etc.?

Some warnings and a note:

I don't know if it is safe.
I don't know the flashpoint of the aforementioned materials.
I am not encouraging anyone to try this.
I am not looking for a pyrotechnics lesson; I'm am looking for someone ACTUAL experience with this.


Simple questions:
1. Have you tried it (this is a yes or no question). If no, thank you for reading and be well?
2. If yes, were you please with the results (also yes or no)?
3. If you were pleased, and there were no causalities, collateral damage, you still have your eyebrows and can breathe without being connected to a machine, etc. what was the make and model of the heat gun assuming the reprocess has not impaired your cognitive function.


Thanks for reading and have a wonderful day!

PS. There's a typo up there, but can't fix it. The last bullet should say "someone with actual"


----------



## dogcatcher (Apr 19, 2020)

Never tried on the resin made "plastic", but it works on the extruded acrylics and on Delrin.  But then the acrylics are subjected ti crackling if exposed to alcohol.


----------



## More4dan (Apr 19, 2020)

Let me know if you figure out how to make this work.  If you survive The experiment, I’d love to see this work for the INSIDE of a drilled acrylic blank.

Danny


----------



## More4dan (Apr 19, 2020)

I do have some cutoffs, a heat gun, and a MAPP torch With time on my hands.  Might make for an interesting afternoon.


----------



## larryc (Apr 19, 2020)

TonyL said:


> I am not encouraging this practice, but watched some videos. I have never tried it. I have use a flame to polish ends of Plexiglas - separate topic. I am not suggesting that either.
> 
> Anyone try this on non-woods, CA finishes, etc.?
> 
> ...


Not seeing a link to the process.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 19, 2020)

larryc said:


> Not seeing a link to the process.


Hey Larry!!!!! I didn't post a link.  Say hi to Rachelle for me.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 19, 2020)

More4dan said:


> I’d love to see this work for the INSIDE of a drilled acrylic blank.


I'm certain that goes for you, me, and everyone else who's ever made a demonstrator


----------



## dogcatcher (Apr 19, 2020)

Here is a video of a flame polished duck call,  



Remember this is real acrylic, not a cast resin.  Also do some research on "flame polishing and alcohol"


----------



## More4dan (Apr 19, 2020)

dogcatcher said:


> Here is a video of a flame polished duck call,
> 
> 
> 
> Remember this is real acrylic, not a cast resin. Also do some research on "flame polishing and alcohol"



Very Cool! I mean Hot! Something to try on my next acrylic demonstrator. Should probably thread afterwards though. Now to figure out a poor boy way to copy that torch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mick (Apr 28, 2020)

Tony I've seen videos of these epoxy countertops and after they pour them they use a torch and level it out and remove bubbles. I wonder if it'd work for epoxy already set up? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyL (Apr 28, 2020)

mick said:


> Tony I've seen videos of these epoxy countertops and after they pour them they use a torch and level it out and remove bubbles. I wonder if it'd work for epoxy already set up?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thank you. I watched about 10 videos on YouTube. - from removing scratches om plexiglas to car bumpers to motorcycle helmets. The results weren't bad.  I thought it may work for those  2000 or 3000 + scratches.  I haven't tried it yet. Thanks again.


----------

